# Firestone GTO Flame Bike



## Jaxon (Jun 11, 2022)

I just picked up this Rollfast built Firestone GTO Flame bike. It looks to be all original down to the tires. It has 36 spoke wheels front and back. Persons seat is in really nice shape. It's hard to make out the serial number as it was a weak stamping. The first 2 digits are 55. I am guessing it is a 65 maybe.  It just needs a little polishing and wax. There was no shipping on the Ebay auction so I got a good deal.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 11, 2022)

Great bike Jaxon! That looks like it's going to clean up nicely. I think that one is a Rollfast made bike though, grips, guard and sprocket are all Roofast parts.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 12, 2022)

rfeagleye said:


> Great bike Jaxon! That looks like it's going to clean up nicely. I think that one is a Rollfast made bike though, grips, guard and sprocket are all Roofast parts.



Thanks Rob. Looking at the bike this morning with better light it looks to be repainted. You can see on the guard where they covered the writing. Bummer but still happy. First muscle bike I have seen with 36 spoke front wheel. The seat is soft and no rips. That was worth the 200 spent on it.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 12, 2022)

Heck now you can paint it any color you want  😀


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 21, 2022)

rfeagleye said:


> Great bike Jaxon! That looks like it's going to clean up nicely. I think that one is a Rollfast made bike though, grips, guard and sprocket are all Roofast parts.



ROOFAST?  🤓 🤪


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 27, 2022)

I've got one too, but mine is the Huffy-based twin top bar. I'd show pics but she's in a thousand pieces right now mid-rebuild!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2022)

Skiroule69 said:


> I've got one too, but mine is the Huffy-based twin top bar. I'd show pics but she's in a thousand pieces right now mid-rebuild!



Jaxons has double top bar


----------

